# pleeease help with my lab resuls for thyroid cancer1



## samara73 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone 
I'm new to the board, , and I need help understanding my lab results


----------



## samara73 (Nov 16, 2014)

A, thyroid, right lobe( total thyroidectomy )
- adenomatoid nodule, 2.5 cm
- changes consistent with prior FNA
-immunohistochemical stains performed, 
- no malignancy seen


----------



## samara73 (Nov 16, 2014)

B thyroid, left lobe ( total thyroidectomy )
- papillary thyroid carcinoma, follicular variant, arising within an adenomatoid nodule, 1.7 cm
- tumor capsular invasion: not identified
-extrathyroidal extension: not identified
-lymph- vascular invasion: not odentified 
- surgical margins: uninvolved by carcinoma
- pathologic TNM stage : p T 1b pNX


----------



## samara73 (Nov 16, 2014)

Help me understand it


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I keep trying to post but for some reason, my iPad keeps freezing up. Hopefully, this shortened version will go through.

You have one cancerous nodule. It has not spread (good!). The follicular variant part means it's just a teeny tiny more aggressive than classic papillary, but we're not talking about any major differences. Your prognosis is excellent.

Have you discussed RAI with your doctor at all? Did you start thyroid meds after surgery? How are you feeling?


----------



## samara73 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for replying. I feel terrible just thinking of that the cancer could spread to other parts of my body is freaking me out. I'm 41 years old with three children. 
The doctor said I don't need RAI OR CHEMO. but they put me on levothyroxine 175 mcg to suppress what's left ( if there is any cells let)
But still I' m scared and can you explain more about the follicular variant that I have


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your prognosis, really, is fantastic.  I appreciate how scared you are but it is going to be ok.

I'll post some links tomorrow about follicular variant, but generally speaking, it's not a significant issue.

Chemo is not used for thyroid cancer, except in very rare circumstances. Radiation used to be used widely, but recent studies have shown greater risks than rewards for certain cases. If you have no evidence of invasion into lymph nodes, no evidence of a break through the thyroid capsule, and evidence of clear margins (as is in your case), then radiation is generally not recommended.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had the same three plus years ago and I am fine. You will be okay. Really, don't be scared. How long ago was your surgery?


----------



## samara73 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just had it 10/14/2014


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I had exactly the same diagnosis (almost to the letter!) two years ago and I'm fine - no recurrence, no RAI, just suppression of TSH using levothyroxine.

The only tricky bit is getting the dose of medication right, so that you feel good. That can be easier for some people than for others.

I know just what you mean about freaking out at the thought of this cancer spreading around your body. But frankly, the vast majority of the time, it just can't be bothered to do so! The follicular variant bit (which I also have) makes it just a teeny bit more aggressive, but that's not saying much - it's still what the oncologist described to me as "indolent".

I'm off to the oncologist this morning for my 6 month check up. The first few months, I freaked out frequently. Now I go off to see the chap without a second thought. You will get used to it, and you will be fine!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think the biggest obstacle for you right now, it to find the correct dose of replacement medication. Well, besides raising 3 children when you are recovering. Sometimes, it is a bit of a balancing act to find the correct dose.

I looked up my path report "papillary cancer with follicular variant and hurthle cells". I am treated by an endo. He runs a tumor marker test every six months. Next month, if all is well, we are going to once per year. It is really hard to hear the "C" word associated with your own body.

How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/


The most common variant of papillary is the follicular variant (not to be confused with follicular thyroid cancer). It also usually grows very slowly. Other variants of papillary thyroid cancer (columnar, diffuse sclerosing, and tall cell) are not as common and tend to grow and spread more quickly.


----------

